# Casa Manana



## The Barbarian (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## ACS64 (Feb 18, 2018)

Nicely done.  I know the location is Ft. Worth but what production is the stage is set for?


----------



## The Barbarian (Feb 23, 2018)

It's for a play called "Neverland."   The play itself was a little confused, but the actors were superb.


----------



## rosh4u (Feb 23, 2018)

Ohh interesting! so you don't have the picture of that play? I would like to see one if its available with you.


----------



## The Barbarian (Feb 23, 2018)

You know how that is.  They don't want you taking pictures of a performance.   Here's one from the web, with two of the actors from the show:


----------



## ACS64 (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for the info.  I like the vibrant colors of the set against the more muted colors of the auditorium in your photo.  I see from the web photo your colors were pretty accurate.


----------

